# mtb strecke rund um nürburgring



## s-geronimo (19. März 2003)

wer von euch ist schon mal die mtb-strecke rund um den nürburgring gefahren und kann uns was darüber berichten?

die muß wohl parallel zur alten nordschleife verlaufen. sollte also "nur" ca. 26km lang sein.
gibt es interessante "abstecher" von der strecke?

gruß
ger nim


----------



## mistaT (19. März 2003)

Hi,

ich bin die strecke schonmal gefahren. ist aber bestimmt schon fast 5 jahre her. ich weiss nur dass es landschaftlich eine sehr schöne strecke ist. leider sind es fast nur breite waldwege und kaum singletrails soweit ich mich erinnnere. aber vielleicht kennt sich ja hier noch einer besser aus als ich.

greetz,
mistaT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (19. März 2003)

Hallo,

gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht, aber die Tourenbeschreibung gibts bei der Mountain Bike zum Download

Nürburgring **klick** 

Gruß
Ede


----------



## verstecker (20. März 2003)

du kannst rund um die nordschleife fahren fast immer direkt an der strecke entlang, echt prima.
ich empfehle samstags an folgenden terminen:

15.03.2003 52. ADAC Westfalenfahrt ADAC Westfalen e.V. 
29.03.2003 28. DMV 4 Stunden Rennen RG Düren e.V. im DMV 
12.04.2003 45. ADAC ACAS H&R Cup AC Schwelm e.V. im ADAC 
03.05.2003 ADAC Eifelrennen
(Abendrennen 17.00 Uhr - 21.00 Uhr,
kompletter GP-Kurs + Nordschleife) ADAC Nordrhein e.V. 
10.05.2003 34. Adenauer ADAC Rundstr.-Trophy MSC Adenau e.V. im ADAC 
05.07.2003 43. ADAC Reinoldus-Langstreckenr. Dortmunder MSC e.V. im ADAC 
26.07.2003 26. RCM DMV Grenzlandrennen Rheydter Club für Motorsport e.V. 
06.09.2003 6 Std. ADAC Ruhr-Pokal-Rennen MSC Ruhr-Blitz Bochum e.V. 
27.09.2003 35. ADAC Barbarossapreis MSC Sinzig e.V. im ADAC 
11.10.2003 27. DMV 250 Meilen Rennen AC Monheim e.V. im DMV 
25.10.2003 28. DMV Münsterlandpokal 

da ist dann auch was los auf der strecke=rennserie mit über 150 autos, da ist alles dabei, eintritt frei.start meistens gegen 11.dauer zwischen 3 und 4 stunden.

abstecher: nuerburg prima aussicht
mfg
eifelbauer


----------



## Staabi (20. März 2003)

Hi,

ich bin sie gerade am Dienstag noch gefahren:






















und noch ein kleines Werbebild für meinen Arbeitgeber 





Ist landschaftlich sehr schön, fahrtechnisch eher weniger anspruchsvoll. Ok, die Abfahrt vom Metzgesfeld nach Breidscheid direkt an der Strecke ist ganz nett (vor allem die Treppen am Schluss, direkt vor der Bundesstraße), die Wurzeln zwischen Hohe Acht und Brünnchen sind fein (oder umgekehrt von Hohe Acht runter zum Karussell).

Und natürlich die Steilstrecke.

Grüße,

Michael, virtuell bereits unzählige Male über die Nordschleife gebrettert: 





Aber auch mit dem MTB bin ich regelmäßig oben, weil sich meine 2 Hobbys MTB und Motorsport da natürlich optimal verbinden.


----------



## kaijopei (25. März 2003)

man sollte aber auch die "hohe acht" mitnehmen !
die aussicht vom turm lohnt sich.....

wir fahren etwas anders als ausgeschildert....
1. andersherrum
2. mit "hohe acht"
3. durch den adenauer forst

sind dann rund 26km und etwas über 630hm.....

auf unserer route gibts schon ein paar interessante trails

tipp:einfach mal 2 runden fahren..wenn es einem zu kurz ist ;-)


----------

